# Which DA can run 3.5" and 5" Backing pads.



## tbcuprat (May 10, 2006)

Hi,

Looking to renew my DA as my Porter Cable 7242 although has been great is coming up for 9 years old.

I already have a Kestrel SIM 180 but I tend to favour the Porter.
To be honest the 110/220 transformer is a bit of a faf.

I'm looking for a DA that can comfortably fit a 4" spot pad and go up as large as 6"

Price wise I'm open to anything as I'm quite happy to write the cost off against the same number of years if it's good enough. 

Things that would be good...

I'd ideally like one to be fairly quiet. I'm a bit more educated than I was back when I got it (lack of ear defenders). As a result I now have tinnitus.

Vibration dampening would also be quite important.

I'd also like something with a long lead.
Something thats ergonomic.

But the main thing is 4" and 6" pads is mandatory.

Any suggestions?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Das 6 pro, the pro plus has a 15mm throw and won't go any smaller than a 5" backing plate. The new Vertool Force drive may be a good option as that only has a 8mm throw so should take a spot pad easily.


----------



## tbcuprat (May 10, 2006)

I'm reading that LC Backing plates are compatible with Vertool and Flex.

Anyone tried the Vertool LC backing plate combo on a 4" spot pad yet?


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Has anyone found this out ? Maybe intetested in the Vertool Forcedrive IF it will take a spot pad backing plate and safely use it.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

The 3401 will do 100mm pads with the lc backplate system

I know because I have one

If the vertool is an exact carbon copy of the 3401 then there's no reason why it can't too

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh and the normal das 6 pro will do it too

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbcuprat (May 10, 2006)

It's been stated on a Facebook feed that the two the drive mechanism is different between Vertool and flex.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh yeah, slightly different teeth apparently

https://m.facebook.com/pg/Vertool-1054171074677681/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1158040440957410

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Your better off with the Flex 3401 and like said before you can use the 100mm HT pads.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Oh yeah, slightly different teeth apparently
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/pg/Vertool-1054171074677681/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1158040440957410
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Rumors say it will be a copy of LC backing plate system for the Flex 3401 copy, might not suit all Flex 3401 copies.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

DAS 6 Pro will do it just fine :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

tbcuprat said:


> I'm looking for a DA that can comfortably fit a 4" spot pad and go up as large as 6"
> 
> Price wise I'm open to anything as I'm quite happy to write the cost off against the same number of years if it's good enough.
> 
> ...


If you are serious about buying a replacement DA that does ALL of the above then there is only one in my opinion - a Rupes Duetto and a Kamikaze Beast 3" replacement backing plate.

The Rupes is amongst the quietest and smoothest DA's I have used, has a long(ish) power cord at 3.2m and takes their 6" pads. Replace the backing plate with the Kamikaze Beast backing plate and you can use the 4" Rupes pads.

The above adds up to a fair chunk of money but the Rupes machines really are in a different class with regards to vibration, or lack of it, and the build quality is very high. I don't think you'd be disappointed.

Alan W


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

sorry wanted to bump this thread and to see what the OP decided to settle for as I want to change the pc too:buffer:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

ive got a vertool Force Drive and is a epic machine. I have however not looked into if it can fit the LC 4" plate but going to speak to Dom at Shop N Shine to see if it a possibility


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> ive got a vertool Force Drive and is a epic machine. I have however not looked into if it can fit the LC 4" plate but going to speak to Dom at Shop N Shine to see if it a possibility


It can't I'm afraid, different teeth profile on the gearing apparently

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tbcuprat (May 10, 2006)

So I've decided to wait until spring time. Hopefully some concrete information on the pad options turn up for the vertool or I'll go rupes.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> It can't I'm afraid, different teeth profile on the gearing apparently
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cheers bud just done my homework and your right - bugga!

But hey hoe more reason to get a vertool 12-e haha  I would have got fed up of changing the plate anyway


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

tbcuprat said:


> So I've decided to wait until spring time. Hopefully some concrete information on the pad options turn up for the vertool or I'll go rupes.


Pad wise I use & love the lake Country Hydro-tech from polished bliss combined with Koch Chemie compounds / polish


----------

